# Experienced Coder/ Biller/ Auditor/ Manager



## roneal (Jun 28, 2010)

I am CPC with over 12 years of experience in specialties such as Internal medicine, hospitalists, pediatrics. pulmonary, hematology/oncology, gastroenterology, urology, OB/GYN, family practice, endocrinology, neurology, and other specialties. My previous work experience includes billing, coding, auditing and practice management. If you need assistance with your coding, billing, or auditing, I am available on a part-time, full-time or consulting basis. I am available to work remotely or on-site in Colorado. I can also travel to provide short term services on-site in other locations. I am also an experienced coding, billing, and practice manager and would be interested discussing such an opportunity with you.

Feel free to contact me at rjoneal@hotmail.com for my resume and references. 
__________________
Robyn O'Neal CPC, CPMA, CEMC
Consultant
Denver, CO


----------

